
Self-Driving Cars Won’t Work Until We Change Our Roads – And Attitudes - sherjilozair
http://www.wired.com/2016/03/self-driving-cars-wont-work-change-roads-attitudes/
======
kleiba
This article is by Andrew Ng and Yuanqing Lin.

It started out as an interesting read but then a page filling message popped
up complaining about my ad blocker. (I closed the tab then.)

~~~
yetihehe
"Reader View" button in firefox does wonders for such pages. Just wait until
page loads (don't scroll), click button and you have just one column of text
and scripts don't work anymore.

~~~
jpl56
Perfect, thanks! Even after the paywall message has arrived, I can right-click
and choose "open in Reader View".

------
mc32
With regard to situations where the car's cameras have difficulty
distinguishing the color of the traffic signals when the sun is directly
behind overwhelming the traffic light, why not add a different kind of signal
intended for cars only rather than equip every car with "better cameras". Same
for "wide turns", flammable liquids, etc. Develop a parallel protocol for non
human drivers alongside the already existing protocols for humans. Simple but
robust transmitters and receivers with fallback to interpreting human protocol
in the event of failure.

~~~
Eridrus
I'm not sure why the traffic light scenario needs a computer-specific fix;
it's tough for people to look into the sun as well.

------
random_upvoter
So... people who want to sell autonomous driving argue that human behavior and
the organization of public space should adapt to accommodate the unsolved
problems of autonomous driving.

The emotional appeal regarding 3000 deaths every day is a bit cheap
considering the fact that many of those deaths are cause exactly by bad
attitudes and bad road infrastructure.

